# period 2 weeks after miscarriage?!



## shorty2k8

hiya everyone.

I had a natural miscarriage (well, i say natural, got scan later to make sure its all gone) 2 weeks ago. on 3rd october. I was only 5 weeks and 4 days along.

yesterday i started bleedin again. is it possible that this is a period already? or jst a bleed to complicate things even further?! lol. ive also had a little bout of thrush which has now been treated and cleared up.

its doin my head in now all the waitin. just wana get on with ttc again!

i would appreciate any help/advice anyone can give. thanks!

xxxx


----------



## Kittique

Hiya I had a period just 3 weeks after m/c, only 2 weeks after the bleeding stopped.

The Dr said it was probably AF, though it was much lighter. I also had the next AF 26 days later so it was a normalish cycle

As long as it doesn't get painful/heavy again I would count it as your AF


----------



## shorty2k8

thank you for your reply.

yeh its not painful, and its not real heavy, its slightly lighter than my periods were before. surprised its so quick but also pleased!

xxx


----------



## 9isDivine

If you weren't very far along, then I can see this could be a light period, but if you had a rather heavy mis, then I would be careful to be sure it is not that you are overdoing it.
Since your doctor had a look and everything seemed clean, I wouldn't worry until like stated before, there is a lot of pain and heavy bleeding.

It definitely wouldn't hurt to take it easy, though!

Best wishes for that baby coming soon!
Kim


----------



## downwardsun

I had some bleeding about 3 weeks after my MC, it lasted 2 days and was very light. My actual AF came a week later.


----------



## IMPPEARL

I was 7 weeks along but they said the baby didn't make it past 5 weeks, when I miscarried. I also had a light period 2 weeks after the bleeding stopped. Then I got another period 17 days after that! Since then my cycles are all wacky. 34 days, 36 days, 33 days. I use to be 28 days to the day. From what I understand this is normal so don't fret. Good luck for the future


----------

